# FNG



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

me like


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FNG (Chris-tA-4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: FNG (85vrcoupe)*

dope.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FNG (alf_ftw)*

uber dope!


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FNG (dorbritz)*

supa dope


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

rope-a-dope


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

pope-on-a-rope?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

i want your wheels lol


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

hot.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im speechless. Might be my fav a4


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (hippierob)*


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

ya i lucked out with the wheels...Brian was super nice to work with me on getting them.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*

please post more pictures of ur car, i cant seem to find all the old ones ahh and did u ever go with the all red tails?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh. my. god. hands down fav a4... wow


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_please post more pictures of ur car, i cant seem to find all the old ones ahh and did u ever go with the all red tails?

I never went through with that. That is on the list tho.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i like it dude, just never liked the sportec front. this is MT struts?


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_i like it dude, just never liked the sportec front. this is MT struts?

Thanks...Bilstein shocks. Man you gotta be the only guy that doesn't like the Sportec front lol. On AZ people are crazy about it!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris-tA-4)*


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Teebo,yo)*

holy **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Woooo! Sweet.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

too clean... seriously throw some stickers on there or something to dirty it up








specs on wheels please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sweetest front end evarr.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_
Thanks...Bilstein shocks. Man you gotta be the only guy that doesn't like the Sportec front lol. On AZ people are crazy about it! 

well all the AZ people arent crazy about me so haha...


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FNG (Chris-tA-4)*

Absolutely love it man.
It's everything I wanted my B6 to be.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FNG (Capt. Obvious)*

flawless victory


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FNG (Still Fantana)*

damn that looks hot.. right click save as http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FNG (tonyb2580)*

o sh!t


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FNG (got_vdub)*

Love it!!!







I want racks so bad!


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: FNG (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Absolutely love it man.
It's everything I wanted my B6 to be.









ur car was my inspiration! <3


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FNG (Chris-tA-4)*

Also - what is FNG


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FNG (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Absolutely love it man.
It's everything I wanted my B6 to be.









i heart your car on the hre's


----------



## lelix (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunned!!


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

two more:
















ok i'm done








FNG= fu<king new guy


_Modified by Chris-tA-4 at 7:13 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FNG (Chris-tA-4)*

Delicious!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

That's more like it! But uhh..I didn't see a car in any of those two pics above







lol


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

perfection


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (TurboREX)*


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (lelix)*

now that is f***ing dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

"hello Red!"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

giggity giggity!
Looks sick!


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

I seriously might buy your car in a couple months, good work


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Quite stellar.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Some more I got. 

Lovin' Florida summers. Just got back from the beach...bboooyyyyyy /half baked. 









some other nice shots.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

o.m.g. im in love


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's for sale: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...4-1.8T-Quattro-Sportec-BBS-RS-Air-ride-86k-FL


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

pro


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Figure I'd update this


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

my mind has been blown.


----------

